# Lookin for Love!



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry mate, no can do ......but good luck anyhow.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey mate,
If you want to get some action and also not have to wory bout washing the salt orf yer Yak after, go to a freshwater dam like the one at Maleny. 
I may coax myself into a small sojern up there Saterday , start at o6.30 and fish till 11.00..
Kenny.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey LB, you're welcome to head down the Coast and come out with us!
Probably too far, but the offer's there!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Lazybugger
Im an expert gone out a hole 2 times since I bought my first yak last week end. Know all about it, just stay away from my starboard side I tend to track right....... :lol: :?

OK seriously I live at Clontarf and could paddle around Dohles rocks or hays inlet for a couple of hours Saturday morning if you don't get a better offer. At least with another novice you cant do anything too embarrassing. 

Just PM me if your interested.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

LB the first outing will be a ball mate so enjoy it, if you have come from a bigger boat it will feel cluttered but that resolves itself as you fine tune over time.....enjoy the experience

How about revisiting your profile and sticking in a location mate, its easier to arrange a meet when recognised as a local :wink:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

LB - I'll send you a PM. I could be keen.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah - Looking at Seabreeze at the moment is a very scary site!!!

Cabbage Tree (And the other one - Nundah maybe) are much more protected, and have produced Bream, Flathead, Trevally, & Tailor for me before.

I was talking to Shayne earlier too, and he's trying to make it.

What time were you thinking LB?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Not sure if I can make tomorrow. Iwill try to be there tomorrow at 6am. If not - Got caught up.  Sorrry mate


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

How'd ya go scott?

Sorry I didn't make it, I should be called lazy bugger.. :roll:


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Guys 
I am also a new member, I will be at Baroon Pocket Sunday early in my Hobie Sports to try my luck solo for the first time. Have a great day everyone. :lol:


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Mary,
You are suposed to be at the ''post new message''section of this forum..and hey I know you went up to Noosa river instead.
Love from Kilkenny


----------

